# I have used the standard mileage deduction for the past 3 years.



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

I have had excess expenses this past year for the car. Can I switch and itemize my expenses on my schedule C this year


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberdave2015 said:


> I have had excess expenses this past year for the car. Can I switch and itemize my expenses on my schedule C this year


 Yes, but if you switch to the actual expense method after using the standard mileage rate, you'll have to reduce the tax basis of your car by a portion of the standard mileage rate deductions you already received. This will reduce your depreciation deduction.


----------

